# Adjusting to rescue dogs?



## shoezoo (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone else had trouble adjusting? We lost our Sam of 13 in late June. I was terribly sad and in a big hurry to adopt another rescue dog. We rescued Sam 9 years ago when she was 4 and our Maddy was 4. Now our Maddy is 12 . I'm sure I did this too fast. The new 4 year old is a sweet girl but after 1 week is possesive of me and was aggresive to Maddy the first few days. We don't dare leave them alone now. I'm wondering what to do? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

My last rescue took ONE YEAR to bond with the other dog.... now they are buddies. Patience and training.


----------

